# How do you secure motorcyle to carrier?



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All

How do you secure your motorcycle/scooter to your rear towbar/carrier.

I guess a pinch bar and straps round the wheels etc would be the way to go. But would appreciate and help on this.

I am having a towbar fitted next week - but am holding off the fitting of a motorbike channel until I get some advice from you guys. 

My bike is a Honda C90. Any pictures would be great.

Thanks

David .....Spindrifter


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Ratchet tie down straps !!!!, attached to handle bars and the Motor bike rack,, I have a leaver that goes over the seat which again is tied to the rack with ratchet straps


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Oxford supa wonderbar tie down straps
Put the red pouches over the hand grips and use ratchets. Aroud £28 from flea bay or motor cycle accessory stores. Quick release.
Dave p


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Make sure that the straps dont go over any metal edges, even a smooth edge will soon wear through a strap on a journey.
james


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Rachet Tiedown straps at costco £5.99 and thats for 4


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I made up a custom metal bracket to bolt the top of the scooter chassis to the top of the vertical post on the rack. Then a ratchet strap to pull the front wheel into the rack hoop.

Dave


----------



## LonesomeTwin (Nov 4, 2008)

steco1958 said:


> Rachet Tiedown straps at costco £5.99 and thats for 4


Never save money on straps, it's just not worth it. Go to a hire shop or a trade supplier and get them from somewhere that uses them professionally. It might only be a Honda Cub, but the insurance claim it cold provoke is huge


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

I bought some from a dealer at the Lincolnshire County Show, I cannot remember the cost of the smaller ones but 20 tonne, extra long straps with wheel loops were £11 each and they were top spec, never jammed and lasted for years. In the end I used them to tie down some rubbish and by the time I had done 4 miles to the tip 2 of them had rubbed and torn half way through. The small ones for the scooter are still like new.
James


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I attached a 72cc Honda Monkey bike to the front of my first American RV.

The bike sat in a channel and was secured upright to the front of the van with a solid bar that had a hole each end to take a truck shakeproof fastener. Worked well all over Europe and all you need to secure it was a normal padlock through the release.

These on e-bay are £1.70.

Ray.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

try CARDNO or RED. That is where the recovery industry get theirs from.

When tying down using handlebar straps, DO NOT TIGHTEN they are there to steady! If you tighten them, you will bend the bars. The bike will move up and down as you travel over bumps, if the straps are tight, you will get shock stress on the bars.

Use a suitable pad (cushion is ideal!) Over the seat, or if you can, to the frame and tighten them down there. You can also strap the wheels and brace them either way. It won't go anywhere!


----------



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

I use the system supplied by http://www.red-bhw.com which you will find in the link for straps and ratchets. Currently £18.00 plus vat and shipping. Not the cheapest but an excellent piece of kit.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

LonesomeTwin said:


> steco1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Rachet Tiedown straps at costco £5.99 and thats for 4
> ...


I put my Suzi 125 on the rear of my MH, these things are not made of paper, I have been carting bikes around on trailers for goodness knows how long, these particular straps are very very good.


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All

Thanks for all your feedback. I now know how to set up the rack and secure the bike. 

As usual, you guys have come up trumps - thanks again.

David ..... Spindrifter


----------

